# Pharmaqo Labs review?



## MikeJeff (Jan 14, 2020)

Looking for Pharmaqo Labs review​Hello, recently I noticed this company pharmaqo labs come out of no where, and most sites sell this product, I have purchased the test and tri tren, haven't taken the tren yet, but kick starting with test, honestly I haven't got a clue if its working or not, has anyone had any experience or know of this company?
Thanks
Michael


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 14, 2020)

Kick starting with test bwahahahahaaaaa


----------



## MikeJeff (Jan 14, 2020)

Well test, anadrol and from pharmaqo it's called fastrip, which has test, tren and drostanolone iv been on them for around a month.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 14, 2020)

You’re doing what now? Your posts are confusing but one thing is clear. You shouldn’t be doing any of it.


----------



## bprice (Jan 14, 2020)

Is his name Mike or Jeff and is he taking Sustatrenanvarabol for a month.:32 (11):


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 14, 2020)

Nice way to promote ones own products......


----------



## big_wolf_Gang (Jan 14, 2020)

MikeJeff said:


> Hello, recently I noticed this company pharmaqo come out of no where, and most sites sell this product, i have purchased the test and tri tren, havent taken the tren yet, but kick starting with test, honestly I havent got a clue if its working or not, has anyone had any experience or know of this company?
> Thanks
> Michael


 What the hell is pharmago & which most sites are selling this product? Please let me know, it sounds too good to be true, NOT.


----------



## MikeJeff (Jan 14, 2020)

Wtf is wrong with you lot, have all them roids you been shooting ****ed with your heads? If you cant answer dont answer dont be a ****


----------



## MikeJeff (Jan 14, 2020)

Iv obviously posted on a retard yank forum the only help I'll get from you lot is bullshit


----------



## Jin (Jan 14, 2020)

MikeJeff said:


> Iv obviously posted on a retard yank forum the only help I'll get from you lot is bullshit



Hey, this is my safe space!!!!!!

Meanie!


----------



## Raider (Jan 14, 2020)

I’m taking my ball and going home!! Jin give me a tissue , cuz I’m sad now. I hate you guys! Now I’m going to get my most cuddly stuffed animal and snuggle him. Signed,snowflake


----------



## Boytoy (Jan 15, 2020)

Raider said:


> I’m taking my ball and going home!! Jin give me a tissue , cuz I’m sad now. I hate you guys! Now I’m going to get my most cuddly stuffed animal and snuggle him. Signed,snowflake



Pink bunny?


----------



## big_wolf_Gang (Jan 15, 2020)

MikeJeff said:


> Wtf is wrong with you lot, have all them roids you been shooting ****ed with your heads? If you cant answer dont answer dont be a ****


Oh...he's getting "pharmago rage" now, everyone should be cautious.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 15, 2020)

Thats one hell of an introduction, you may want to give that a try again...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 15, 2020)

MikeJeff said:


> Iv obviously posted on a retard yank forum the only help I'll get from you lot is bullshit


If you want help, go to a massage parlor with a happy ending guarantee. No one asked you to be here. Bye


----------



## wildfyre (Feb 2, 2020)

"I swear to God, you guys RIP on me thirteen or fourteen more times, I'm outta here"


----------



## Urrjay (Oct 31, 2020)

MikeJeff said:


> Hello, recently I noticed this company pharmaqo come out of no where, and most sites sell this product, i have purchased the test and tri tren, havent taken the tren yet, but kick starting with test, honestly I havent got a clue if its working or not, has anyone had any experience or know of this company?
> Thanks
> Michael



Legit company. You can find all their products and test results on Steroidify


----------



## Urrjay (Aug 23, 2021)

All their products are tested through Chemtox. Test was shown to have 389mg/ml. Test ran June 2020


----------



## RichardSilva (Sep 12, 2021)

MikeJeff said:


> as anyone had any experience or know of this company?


havent heard about them


----------

